

Ask HN: How can a non-technical person work in the autonomous car industry? - qwerunf

I am fascinated by autonomous cars. I devour any news article about them and am constantly evangelizing a future where driverless cars make accidents obsolete and car ownership an antiquated idea.<p>It would be a dream to get up every day and be involved in helping this technology become a reality.<p>However, I am not an engineer nor a programmer and the job listings for this industry are, understandably, centered almost exclusively around technical roles. In addition, I don&#x27;t have any close connections to those working in the industry (I&#x27;m east coast based).<p>I have a 10-year career working in startups mainly in business development though, as one does in startups, have had to be a Jack of all trades and excel when given a new challenge, no matter the type.<p>Any advice from those (especially with a similar background) working in the industry?
======
kleer001
Sales? HR ? Janitorial?

